# Internet Explorer und Internationale Zeichensätze (Türkisch, Chinesisch, usw)



## Experience1986 (29. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich habe hier bei einem Freund eine Windows Installation über eine modifizierte Windows CD.

Leider hatte diese CD eine Einstellung gesetzt die es mir nun nicht mehr so einfach ohne Probleme erlaubt Seiten mit "fremländischer" Zeichenkodierung aufzurufen. 

Ich habe bereits die EInstellungen unter "Ansicht => Codierung" auf "Automatische Auswahl" im Internet Explorer gesetzt. Leider tut er dies aber nicht. So muss ich nun jedes mal beim Besuch von Seiten, welche einen fremden Zeichensatz / Codierung verwenden, auf "Ansicht => Codierung => Westeuropäisch" gehen.

Die benötigten Zeichensätze sind installiert, davon hab ich mich bereits überzeugt. Ich will den Computer nicht nochmals neu installieren. Deshalb wär ich sehr Dankbar wenn mir einer nen TIpp geben könnte, woran dieses Problem noch liegen könnte... 

Danke.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich weiss ja nicht um was für eine Sprache es sich bei Dir handelt, aber eigentlich langt Westeuropa (ISO) als Codierung (also keine automatische Auswahl).
Es sei denn es handelt sich z.b. um Russische oder Asiatische Schrift..... aber wer kann das schon lesen. 

Die angegebene Codierung auf den Seiten ist aber eh nur Maskerade.
Ich bekomme z.b. einen Newsletter von einem deutschen Betreiber in deutscher Schrift über einen deutschen Mail-Server..... und troptzdem fragt mich Outlook Express immer wieder ob ich den türkischen Schriftsatz installieren will. 
Das war nicht immer so, nur ist da wohl irgend jemand auf die "tolle" Idee gekommen charset="iso-8859-1" auf charset="iso-8859-3" zu ändern.
Ja nee, ist klar, ich installiere ja auch Linux um Windows benutzen zu können. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

